# new tank and stocking suggestions



## david1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just got a 75 gallon tank. The tank will have definitley each of the following
1 each spotted and stripeed raphael
1 red tail shark
1 bumblebee cat
i upside down cat

wanted opinions on what other fish would mix well with these guys. I have owned aquariums before, all community, and wanted to venture into the semi-aggressive world


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

for semi aggressive tank you may keep arowana,oscar,parrot,senegal.....


----------

